# Canon EOS R5 v1.7.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 7, 2022)

Canon has released a minor firmware update for the Canon EOS R5. This firmware includes the following fixes. Download firmware v1.7.0 for the Canon EOS R5

See full article...


----------



## R5boy (Dec 7, 2022)

Unfortunately no feature updates, at least it could get R7 new AF modes…


----------



## danfaz (Dec 7, 2022)

R5boy said:


> Unfortunately no feature updates, at least it could get R7 new AF modes…


R5 II probably.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 7, 2022)

I installed it, the camera hasn't exploded yet.


----------



## eoskai (Dec 7, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> I installed it, the camera hasn't exploded yet.


Notice any improvement in AF? Did you notice anything at all?


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 7, 2022)

eoskai said:


> Notice any improvement in AF? Did you notice anything at all?


I didn't test small subjects, but taking a few indoor test shots didn't seem any different than before the upgrade.


----------



## nonfacciofoto (Dec 7, 2022)

eoskai said:


> Notice any improvement in AF? Did you notice anything at all?


Same for me. Tested on a small subject (stuffed animal) where the AF wasn't able to pick the eye. No difference between 1.6 and 1.7


----------



## eoskai (Dec 7, 2022)

nonfacciofoto said:


> Same for me. Tested on a small subject (stuffed animal) where the AF wasn't able to pick the eye. No difference between 1.6 and 1.7


I've noticed with my 50 and 85 1.2's sometimes get some hunting on small objects with more defined objects behind them. It would take me focusing closer and then back at that object to try to snag it. Hopefully this fixes that but I'll test after work today.


----------



## danfaz (Dec 7, 2022)

eoskai said:


> I've noticed with my 50 and 85 1.2's sometimes get some hunting on small objects with more defined objects behind them. It would take me focusing closer and then back at that object to try to snag it. Hopefully this fixes that but I'll test after work today.


Yeah, this update could help with wildlife subjects, such as small birds in front of busy backgrounds. Have to test it out.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 7, 2022)

danfaz said:


> Yeah, this update could help with wildlife subjects, such as small birds in front of busy backgrounds. Have to test it out.


I just did a quick test shot at dusk with 1.70. Don't take the quality of this seriously as it was at iso 10k and 1/100s at 500mm and a distance of 14m, conditions where it won't be sharp. But, you can see the AF set to eyeAF and full screen tracking just locked on to a tiny bird, mainly horizontal and not much contrast with the background. I don't seem to have AF problems that others report. Here is the full frame, reduced to fit, and a 100% crop around the Longtailed Tit.


----------



## ata bora (Dec 7, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I just did a quick test shot at dusk with 1.70. Don't take the quality of this seriously as it was at iso 10k and 1/100s at 500mm and a distance of 14m, conditions where it won't be sharp. But, you can see the AF set to eyeAF and full screen tracking just locked on to a tiny bird, mainly horizontal and not much contrast with the background. I don't seem to have AF problems that others report. Here is the full frame, reduced to fit, and a 100% crop around the Longtailed Tit.
> View attachment 206661
> View attachment 206662


it looks perfect.


----------



## Benjamin_L (Dec 7, 2022)

danfaz said:


> R5 II probably.


I still hope we get it as the R3 also didn't get the AF update yet as far as I can tell


----------



## eoskai (Dec 7, 2022)

Yeah i think it'd be an easy update, having tracking in all modes. I used to do that with Sony... Use the smaller boxes to tag and object and enable tracking looking through my evf vs being in wide and having to touch the screen


----------



## RexxReviews (Dec 7, 2022)

R5boy said:


> Unfortunately no feature updates, at least it could get R7 new AF modes…


I wouldn't expect any further feature updates now the the R5 II is not too far off.


----------



## eoskai (Dec 7, 2022)

RexxReviews said:


> I wouldn't expect any further feature updates now the the R5 II is not too far off.


I think the R5 is a key model and it's only at 1.7.0... look what they did with the c300 and others, so I think we'd get incremental features but nothing too crazy.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 7, 2022)

Apart from the freezing, for which fortunately I was in the group that didn't have this problem, Canon came out with R5 firmware that was adequte but lacked some niggling features like not being able to change fps for ES shutter and further refinements as found in the R3 and R7. Nikon, on the other hand with the Z9, came out with rather underdeveloped firmware which wasn't up to it and with the promise that they would develop it, which they have done.


----------



## Birdshooter (Dec 8, 2022)

Benjamin_L said:


> I still hope we get it as the R3 also didn't get the AF update yet as far as I can tell


The r3 does not have the same issues that the R5 has, so why do you want a firmware update that goes with another model camera?


----------



## Benjamin_L (Dec 8, 2022)

Birdshooter said:


> The r3 does not have the same issues that the R5 has, so why do you want a firmware update that goes with another model camera?


What I was trying to say was that also the R3 did not yet get the new machine learning update for new objects like for example the R6II which I am quite sure it will get.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 8, 2022)

It seems better at finding obstructed small objects that otherwise was very hard to nail consistently, especially with 4-point expansion.


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 8, 2022)

R5boy said:


> Unfortunately no feature updates, at least it could get R7 new AF modes…


How dare they fix bugs without adding any new features? Shame on Canon!


----------



## robotfist (Dec 8, 2022)

What about the R5C?


----------



## eoskai (Dec 9, 2022)

robotfist said:


> What about the R5C?


I think that's next up.. r5, R6, c70 all got there's this week. I think the r5c will get a juicy one in Jan if it doesn't come out this month. Hopefully it'll be similar to the c70's update!


----------



## mpmark (Dec 9, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Apart from the freezing, for which fortunately I was in the group that didn't have this problem, Canon came out with R5 firmware that was adequte but lacked some niggling features like not being able to change fps for ES shutter and further refinements as found in the R3 and R7. Nikon, on the other hand with the Z9, came out with rather underdeveloped firmware which wasn't up to it and with the promise that they would develop it, which they have done.


So you would prefer canon come out with a underdeveloped crappy firmware first like Nikon so that it would look like more was done to develop the camera? Rather then release a proper working camera out of the box and not have to develop it any further? Got it.

It’s also ironic the entitlement people feel that a camera someone purchased all of a sudden should continue to be developed with features it didn’t have when they purchased it.


----------



## tron (Dec 9, 2022)

mpmark said:


> So you would prefer canon come out with a underdeveloped crappy firmware first like Nikon so that it would look like more was done to develop the camera? Rather then release a proper working camera out of the box and not have to develop it any further? Got it.
> 
> It’s also ironic the entitlement people feel that a camera someone purchased all of a sudden should continue to be developed with features it didn’t have when they purchased it.


If camera's hardware supports them why not? They could even ask for money for some updates like they did with 5D4. But this would make their cameras more competitive.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 9, 2022)

tron said:


> If camera's hardware supports them why not? They could even ask for money for some updates like they did with 5D4. But this would make their camera's more competitive.


Which updates do you mean?
I don't remember having ever been asked to pay for a 5 D IV update, even though I downloaded every single update.


----------



## Benjamin_L (Dec 9, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Which updates do you mean?
> I don't remember having ever been asked to pay for a 5 D IV update, even though I downloaded every single update.








Canon 5D mark iv log upgrade - Canon Europe


Do you own a Canon 5d mark IV? Discover our camera log upgrade service for your 5D mark IV device. Visit our website for more information!




www.canon-europe.com


----------



## Pierre Lagarde (Dec 9, 2022)

Still not available on French Canon website. Good thing, we can wait for US and Japanese fellows to test it ..


----------



## AlanF (Dec 9, 2022)

mpmark said:


> So you would prefer canon come out with a underdeveloped crappy firmware first like Nikon so that it would look like more was done to develop the camera? Rather then release a proper working camera out of the box and not have to develop it any further? Got it.
> 
> It’s also ironic the entitlement people feel that a camera someone purchased all of a sudden should continue to be developed with features it didn’t have when they purchased it.


How on earth could you get completely the wrong end of the stick? It should be absolutely clear to anyone who was reading it at face value that I was praising Canon for getting it nearly right before releasing the R5 in contrast to Nikon who put out a camera they knew whose software wasn’t ready.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 9, 2022)

AlanF said:


> How on earth could you get completely the wrong end of the stick? It should be absolutely clear to anyone who was reading it at face value that I was praising Canon for getting it nearly right before releasing the R5 in contrast to Nikon who put out a camera they knew whose software wasn’t ready.


I read it the way you wrote it and I got the praise. Do some people just have bad days and to make themselves feel better they have unnecessary rants on forums. Personally I think its reasonable if Canon can with the same hardware can adjust the firmware to improve autofocus the yshould give it out. If the differences between cameras starts to become only the firmware customers would get annoyed. It helps extend the sales life of the existing camera while they are developing a new one.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 9, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I just did a quick test shot at dusk with 1.70. Don't take the quality of this seriously as it was at iso 10k and 1/100s at 500mm and a distance of 14m, conditions where it won't be sharp. But, you can see the AF set to eyeAF and full screen tracking just locked on to a tiny bird, mainly horizontal and not much contrast with the background. I don't seem to have AF problems that others report. Here is the full frame, reduced to fit, and a 100% crop around the Longtailed Tit.
> View attachment 206661
> View attachment 206662


Beautiful Long Tailed Tit, tiny of course and almost always keep moving in little packs. I love seeing them


----------



## AlanF (Dec 9, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> I read it the way you wrote it and I got the praise. Do some people just have bad days and to make themselves feel better they have unnecessary rants on forums. Personally I think its reasonable if Canon can with the same hardware can adjust the firmware to improve autofocus the yshould give it out. If the differences between cameras starts to become only the firmware customers would get annoyed. It helps extend the sales life of the existing camera while they are developing a new one.


I've written post after post praising the R5 and how for me as a stills rather than a video shooter all I really want more is to be able to have more control over the fps and have a pre-burst mode. Canon really got it right with the R5, which I think is a significant landmark in the development of mirrorless with its awesome AF.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 9, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Beautiful Long Tailed Tit, tiny of course and almost always keep moving in little packs. I love seeing them


Longtailed Tits - I love them. At the beginning of Covid in March, April and May 2019, I watched and recorded a pair making a nest in my garden, then flying in with beaks full of insects, completely oblivious to me and my 500mm. They kept me sane during that lockdown time.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 9, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Beautiful Long Tailed Tit, tiny of course and almost always keep moving in little packs. I love seeing them


Me too!


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 9, 2022)

Benjamin_L said:


> Canon 5D mark iv log upgrade - Canon Europe
> 
> 
> Do you own a Canon 5d mark IV? Discover our camera log upgrade service for your 5D mark IV device. Visit our website for more information!
> ...


I see, Tron meant video upgrades, and not the usual updates. Since I don't do any video, I may have overlooked them.
Thanks!


----------



## Juangrande (Dec 10, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Longtailed Tits - I love them. At the beginning of Covid in March, April and May 2019, I watched and recorded a pair making a nest in my garden, then flying in with beaks full of insects, completely oblivious to me and my 500mm. They kept me sane during that lockdown time.


2019? Did I miss an entire year of covid?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 10, 2022)

Juangrande said:


> 2019? Did I miss an entire year of covid?


Oops 2020. I eventually caught it 3 weeks ago and was mildly ill for 2 days and negative after 5 days. A tribute to 4 Pfizer and 1 Moderna.


----------



## tron (Dec 12, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I see, Tron meant video upgrades, and not the usual updates. Since I don't do any video, I may have overlooked them.
> Thanks!


There was/(is?) another choice to add instead of the video feature: Small verbal comments for each photo (It is either of the two features, not both)






Canon EOS 5D Mark Voice Tag Upgrade - Canon Europe


Learn about our voice tag upgrade service for Canon 5D mark IV cameras. Visit our website to find out more!




www.canon-europe.com


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 12, 2022)

tron said:


> There was/(is?) another choice to add instead of the video feature: Small verbal comments for each photo (I think it is either of the two features, not both)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed that one too.
I'll check if it's still available, since it could be really useful. Thanks!


----------



## entoman (Dec 27, 2022)

Only a couple of comments so far from people who have installed v1.7.0

I'm still running v1.6 and wondering whether to bother/risk moving to v1.7

Has anyone encountered any bugs/issues with v1.7.0 ?

What improvements (if any) have people noted?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 27, 2022)

entoman said:


> Only a couple of comments so far from people who have installed v1.7.0
> 
> I'm still running v1.6 and wondering whether to bother/risk moving to v1.7
> 
> ...


No problems encountered and my R5 is behaving beautifully.


----------



## Pierre Lagarde (Dec 27, 2022)

entoman said:


> Only a couple of comments so far from people who have installed v1.7.0
> 
> I'm still running v1.6 and wondering whether to bother/risk moving to v1.7
> 
> ...


Didn't have the opportunity to test for improvements, but at least everything seems fluent for the moment with this last update, and I didn't have any bug so far.


----------



## Kit. (Dec 27, 2022)

No problems so far.


----------



## tron (Dec 30, 2022)

No problems (or improvements for me) so far.


----------

